
MoMA Recognizes Susan Kare, the Designer of the Macintosh's Original Icons - donohoe
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3043312/moma-recognizes-susan-kare-the-designer-of-the-macintoshs-original-icons
======
Animats
Kare is surprisingly unknown in the computer community. Everybody in design
knows who she is, of course. Not only did she design the Mac icons, she
designed some of the original Windows icons, some of the iPhone icons, and
some of Facebook's icons. Her artwork has been seen by billions of people.

Her web site is "kare.com". Lots of icons.

~~~
joezydeco
Not to mention the most played video game of all time: Windows Solitare.

[http://m.fastcompany.com/1671462/a-real-deck-of-cards-
that-i...](http://m.fastcompany.com/1671462/a-real-deck-of-cards-that-
immortalizes-windows-30-solitaire)

